# Multiple catalogs



## claudel.lemieux (Mar 5, 2020)

Can you confirm... With LR CC (Cloud version) I understand the user can have one and only one catalog.  I would certainly make use of more than one (as I do with LR CC Classic) if at al possible.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Mar 5, 2020)

Hi and welcome to the forums!

Using the cloud version, although there is a local catalog it's used to keep track locally of what's in the cloud. The whole concept of the cloud is that you don't have catalogs or folders (so no, you don't have multiple catalogs with the cloud version, it's one of the distinctions with Classic)


----------



## clee01l (Mar 5, 2020)

claudel.lemieux said:


> Can you confirm... With LR CC (Cloud version) I understand the user can have one and only one catalog.  I would certainly make use of more than one (as I do with LR CC Classic) if at al possible.


Paul has the definitive answer.    But I have a question, why do you think you need more than one catalog?   The only reason it is ever suggested that you have more than one catalog is for commercial business rules that require client data to be separate.  
Lightroom Classic can handle hundreds of thousands of images organized  in a single catalog.    You can not search across catalogs so  any segregation of images is best handled through the use of Collections.


----------



## claudel.lemieux (Mar 5, 2020)

pamcfarlane said:


> Hi and welcome to the forums!
> 
> Using the cloud version, although there is a local catalog it's used to keep track locally of what's in the cloud. The whole concept of the cloud is that you don't have catalogs or folders (so no, you don't have multiple catalogs with the cloud version, it's one of the distinctions with Classic)


Thanks for confirming my understanding Paul.  Have a great day. Cl


clee01l said:


> Paul has the definitive answer.    But I have a question, why do you think you need more than one catalog?   The only reason it is ever suggested that you have more than one catalog is for commercial business rules that require client data to be separate.
> Lightroom Classic can handle hundreds of thousands of images organized  in a single catalog.    You can not search across catalogs so  any segregation of images is best handled through the use of Collections.


Wright.  One catalog fits most users.  In LRCC Classic I use a couple of specific catalogs when I teach classes as I don't necessarily want to mix up whatever I do in a live class with my day to day work.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 5, 2020)

claudel.lemieux said:


> Wright. One catalog fits most users. In LRCC Classic I use a couple of specific catalogs when I teach classes as I don't necessarily want to mix up whatever I do in a live class with my day to day work.


These teaching catalogs are not your master catalog and can be used for teaching LR Classic but your master catalog is still the only one that you sync to the cloud. If you need to teach Lightroom for the cloud, you can get a second license dedicated to teaching and not mix teaching with your master data





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 5, 2020)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums Claudel. But this intrigues me: why didn't you upgrade to at least Lightroom 3.6 (latest of version 3). Note that there are big new additions to teach from newer versions as Maps/Geotagging, Video Basic Editing and Export, Soft Proofing and more...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 5, 2020)

Denis, the OP is referring to the Lighroom "cloudy" desktop app, currently at version 3.2.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 5, 2020)

Shame on me 
Got confused by the mention of Catalina and Classic


----------

